# Anatoli has deserved his first round applause



## Setwale_Charm

Our invaluable helper in Russian and the dedicated learner of Japanese, Arabic and German has been moving ahead slowly but surely.


----------



## _forumuser_

Big congrats, Anatoli, I can't imagine a Jpns forum without you!!


----------



## cheshire

ロシア語教えてくれてありがとう！これからもどんどん質問する予定なので、よろしくね！
言語学関係でもきみは欠かせない！


----------



## elroy

* 
ألف مبروك يا أناتولي!
جزيل الشكر على روحك الطيبة، وحب الاستطلاع والفضول لديك، الذان يقودانك لطرح أسئلة شيقة تثبت اهتمامك باللغة العربية!
أهنئك على التقدم الذي قد أحرزته حتى الآن وأتمنى أن تستمر بدراسة العربية حتى تتقنها يومًا ما!
مرحى وإلى الأمام!
*
A now - because I know you'll want it  - a transliteration:

_Alf mabruuk yaa Anatoli!_
_Jaziilu 'sh-shukri 3ala ruu7ika 'T-Tayyibati, wa 7ubbi 'l-istiTlaa3i walfuDuuli ladayka, alladhaani yaquudaanika liTar7i as2ilatin shayyiqatin tuthbitu 'htimaamika bil-lughati 'l-3arabiyyati!_
_Uhanni2uka 3ala 't-taqaddumi 'ladhi qad a7raztahu 7atta 'l-2aani wa2atamanna an tastamirra bidiraasati 'l-3arabiyyati 7atta tutqinaha yawman maa!_
_Mar7a wa ila 'l-amaami!_ ​


----------



## Whodunit

_Beeindruckt von deinen Fähigkeiten,_
_so viele Sprachen nahezu perfekt anzuwenden und zu verstehen,_
_muss ich dir in diesem Thread gratulieren._
_Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt,_
_wie gut du,_
_wenn du dazu kommst,_
_  meine Muttersprache verstehst und auch mit ihr umgehst. _
__ 
_ Viel Spaß beim weiteren Deutschlernen! _​


----------



## jester.

_Anatoli, bisher weiß ich nur aus deinem Profil, dass du Deutsch kannst. Bist du so selten im Deutschforum oder bin ich es, der dort mal öfter vorbeischauen sollte?

Wie dem auch sei, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen tollen Beiträgen._​


----------



## Jana337

*Дорогой Анатолий, 

я очень счастливая, что на форуме такие фореры  как Ты.

Но **м**не бы нравилось тебя встречать чаще!
Мне кажеться, что мне нужно писать больше по-русски и по-арабски. 
Или тебе нужно писаьт больше по-немецки?

  Так или иначе, большое спасибо!  

Яна
*​


----------



## Thomas1

*Congratulations on your first milestone, Anatoli! *
*Keep up the good work. *


*Tom*​


----------



## cherine

I come late   But I hope this doesn't mean I can't join the party 

*Congratulations and thanks dear Anatoli for every precious, helpful and interesting post of yours.*

عقبال الألف الثانية
*  *​


----------



## Crescent

Oh, my! Talk about being late!  

Well, I know.. the party is totally gone now, but I can't believe I've missed Anatoli's big moment!  

I would also like to thank you and to congratulate you for all the hard work you do for us, and for all the wonderful posts you've made to help us learn and improve our languages skills!  

Поздравляем Вас от всей души с вашим первым... Тысячапосталетием??  Ну если англичане изобрели такое слово, почему же нам нельзя??   

Lots of Hugs!!!


----------

